# Film for Minolta Weathermatic A?



## da911vid (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey guys,
I just picked up a Minolta Weathermatic A at the local thrift shop. I believe it takes 16mm film. I'm also pretty sure it was made right around 1980. Is it possible to find 16mm film that will function in this camera? I'd really like to shoot with it. 

Here's a photo of the camera: http://www.corbellacollection.it/Foto/Minolta_Weathermatic_A.jpg

If you suggested a place I could get film, I'd be very grateful.

Thanks guys! 

~ David P.


----------



## compur (Dec 9, 2011)

It uses 110 film cartridges which are no longer manufactured.  You can still find expired 110 film on eBay and probably other places if you search.  The Frugal Photographer site used to sell it but I think they sold out.


----------

